# Repair manual for 1995 F-150 SB (5.0 L.)



## ronaldhudgeons (Feb 9, 2011)

1995 F-150 SB (5.0 L.) Need a real cheap or free repair manual. Multible problems .


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

and i have real cheap answer for you.

LIBRARY. 

otherwise, it's $14 anywhere in parts stores. used ones on ebay or amazon.


----------

